# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  stevia

## Mario Vaca ortiz

IMG00002-20110415-1753.jpgIMG00025-20101207-1510.jpgIMG00012-20101203-1014.jpg  IMG00022-20101207-0713.jpginicio_de_siembra_2do_Modulo.jpg   *Stevia* es un género de aproximadamente 240 especie de hierbas y arbustos en la familia de girasol (Asteraceae), nativa de la parte tropical y subtropical de Sur América y América Central. La especie Stevia rebaudiana Bertoni, comúnmente conocido como hoja dulce, la hoja dulce, o simplemente stevia, es cultivada extensamente por sus hojas dulces. Stevia es ampliamente usado como un endulzante en Japón y *La Comisión Permanente de la Cadena Alimentaria y de Sanidad Animal de la Comisión Europea dio el 5 de julio del 2011 su voto favorable para autorizar el uso del kaa heê (Stevia rebaudiana) como edulcorante no calórico en su mercado, según referentes de Rediex y Capaste. Paralelamente, el steviol glucósido fue incorporado ayer a la norma general del Codex para aditivos alimentarios.**
Según los datos, la Autoridad Europea de Seguridad Alimentaria (EFSA) se suma a las demás instituciones expertas en seguridad alimentaria, como el Comité Mixto de Expertos de la FAO/OMS en Aditivos Alimenticios (JECFA) y de la Food and Drug Administration (FDA) de EE.UU, que concluyeron que la stevia es segura para su consumo como aditivo alimenticio y es una opción adecuada para las personas que sufren diabetes y obesidad.* *Introducción.* Debido al incremento del biocombustible y a la utilización casi total de la caña de azúcar y la glucosa de otros alimentos se ha buscado la forma de encontrar sustitos directos del azúcar y parar la incesante batalla contra los problemas de salud ocasionada por la misma (azúcar).  Cambiar los malos hábitos de las personas ahorrando dinero con la Stevia que posee las siguientes características:  El consumo de la Stevia en los países en las que está autorizado tiene muchas vertientes:   Como anti envejecimiento en cosméticaGel de baño con SteviaSpray para cara, con Stevia (rejuvenecedor)Dentífricos con Stevia Como edulcorante, en forma de glucósido de Stevia (blanco puro), en presentaciones de polvo, líquido y en pequeños comprimidos Como medicación natural antidiabética , en forma de concentrado bruto, polvo pardo, en cápsulas para diabéticos tipo 2, por su efecto hipoglucemiante y regulador Como medicación natural , en forma de fermentado natural, con efecto antioxidante (antigüedad) destacadísimo al ser seis veces más antioxidante que el reputado te verde, y por su probada eficacia limpiadora del sistema circulatorio, tratándose con el eficazmente según documentación médica avalada por las universidades japonesas:1. Artritis / artrosis2. Ictus y apoplejias3. Alergias4. Hepatitis crónica5. Pericarditis6. Hipertensión7. Consecuencias diabéticasDisfunción eréctilRetinopatía diabéticaPie Diabético En veterinaria, hojas en la alimentación animales de granja y de competición para mejorar su desarrollo y crías, y para mascotasEn Japón la Stevia concentrada se aplica en la cría de animales de vivero (peces), en cultivos agrícolas (frutas más dulces y grandes), siendo una rama de la horticultura muy prestigiada y con altos precios.  Los residuos de Stevia fermentada son aplicados en terrenos estériles por sobreexplotación con agroquímicos, o contaminados con dioxinas, recuperándolos en pocos años (Según estudios realizados por las propias empresas que fabrican dichos productos).  Pruebas animales y la extensa experiencia japonesa con la Stevia sugieren que esta es una hierba segura.   Basados principalmente en la aparente creencia incorrecta de que la Stevia ha sido usada tradicionalmente para prevenir el embarazo, algunos investigadores han expresado preocupación de que la Stevia podría tener efectos anti fertilidad en hombres o mujeres. Sin embargo, la evidencia de la mayoría de los estudios sugiere que no debe existir preocupación si se toma en dosis normales. Por otro lado, se ha demostrado con investigaciones posteriores que los resultados de estas investigaciones no eran correctos. La seguridad en niños pequeños, mujeres embarazadas o lactando, o en aquellos con enfermedad hepática o renal severa no ha sido establecida.*1.* *Antecedentes.* La Stevia es una planta originaria de la flora sudamericana que se criaba espontáneamente en el hábitat semiárido de las laderas montañosas de Paraguay. La Stevia está aumentando su renombre fuera de la UE. Después de haberse probado a conciencia la ausencia de toxicidad, y en la mayor parte del mundo se considera totalmente segura para el consumo humano.  La Stevia no tiene calorías y tiene efectos beneficiosos en la absorción de la grasa y la presión arterial. No se reportan efectos secundarios de ninguna clase, como efectos mutagénicos u otros efectos que dañen la salud. 1 taza de azúcar equivale a 1 ½ a 2 cucharadas de la hierba fresca o ¼ de cucharadita del polvo de extracto.  Estudios anotan su actividad antibiótica, especialmente contra las bacterias e.Coli, stafilococos aureus, y Corynebacterium difteriae así como también contra el hongo Cándida Albicans productor frecuente de vaginitis en la mujer.  El sabor dulce de la planta se debe a un glucósido llamado esteviosida, compuesto de glucosa, y rebaudiosida. La Stevia en su forma natural es 15 veces más dulce que el azúcar de mesa (sucrosa). Y el extracto es de 250 a 450 veces más dulce que el azúcar.  No afecta los niveles de azúcar sanguíneo, por el contrario, estudios han demostrado sus propiedades  hipoglucémicas, mejora la tolerancia a la glucosa y es por eso que es recomendado para los pacientes diabéticos.  *Propiedades Químicas*  La concentración de steviósidos y rebaudiosida en la hoja seca es de 6% a 13%, habiéndose registrado ocasionalmente valores extremos de 14%.  Diversos análisis de laboratorio han demostrado que la Stevia es extraordinariamente rica en:  Hierro, manganeso y cobalto. No contiene cafeína. Peso molecular = 804 Fórmula: C 38 H 60 O 18  Los cristales en estado de pureza funden a 238° C. Se mantiene su sabor estable a altas y bajas temperaturas. No fermenta. Es soluble en agua, alcohol etílico y metílico. *Informe Nutricional*  Calorías: 0 Grasas saturadas: 0 Azúcares: 0 Colesterol: 0 Total de carbohidratos: 0 Las propiedades edulcorantes de la hierba dulce son ideales para satisfacer las necesidades de consumidores que deben controlar la ingesta de azúcares por padecer problemas de salud vinculados a desórdenes metabólicos como la diabetes. También para aquellas personas con dificultades para ingerir azúcar en exceso, ya sea por intolerancia o problemas vinculados a la obesidad.  Stevia puede usarse en infusión y beberse como cualquier té o bien utilizar el preparado para endulzar otras bebidas o alimentos.  El extracto obtenido de la Stevia es usado como edulcorante de mesa y como aditivo para endulzar diversos tipos de preparados tales como bebidas, gaseosas, confituras, repostería, salsas, pickles, productos medicinales, de higiene bucal, gomas de mascar y golosinas.  El producto se puede emplear para endulzar café, té, chocolate, jugos y coladas. También en repostería, mermeladas, jugos, confitería, gelatinas, granolas y galletas. Además, puede usarse para producir gomas de mascar, bebidas gaseosas e hidratantes.  La Stevia en el mercado de los endulzantes representa miles de millones de dólares, dice Villegas, de los cuales una gran parte pertenece al azúcar y otra a los productos artificiales.  *Mario Vaca Ortiz,* promotor del proyecto de Stevia en Ecuador, explica que "En la Costa (Santa Elena)se pueden realizar hasta siete cortes al año. En la Sierra, cuatro o cinco". 
El usuario más grande sigue siendo Japón, en donde se comenzó a cultivar las plantas de Stevia en 1954. En 1987 se cultivaron 1700 toneladas métricas de hojas de Stevia que rindieron un estimado de 190 toneladas de extracto steviósido. Para 1988, los extractos de Stevia han capturado 41 por ciento del mercado de edulcorantes de alta potencia en Japón. 
En el mercado, el kilo de hojas secas cuesta tres dólares. 
Los principales productores son China y Paraguay; la planta es originaria de este último país. En Sudamérica se procesa en Brasil, Paraguay, Colombia y Argentina.  *
Proceso de Sembrado y Cosecha.* *Topografía.*  Deben ser suelos planos con pendientes no mayores del 8%, preferiblemente que permitan la mecanización  *Tipo de Suelos.*  Los suelos deben tener buen drenaje, ser fértiles, y con buen contenido de materia orgánica.  La Stevia tolera la acidez, lo ideal es un (p H entre 5.5 a 6.5) que corresponden a texturas franco arenosas; se deben evitar los suelos arcillosos.  *Descripción Botánica.*  Es una planta herbácea, de tallo erecto de raíz pivotante y alcanza 60 centímetros de altura aproximadamente; las hojas son simples opuestas, en su estado juvenil, y, alternas como manifestación de la floración.  *Fisiología.*  La Stevia es una planta de reproducción asexual por fecundación cruzada (alógama).  Es una planta de raíz perenne pero de sistema aéreo transitorio por lo cual puede considerarse un cultivo perenne, siempre y cuando se hagan las prácticas adecuadas para mantener el sistema radicular y lograr de esta forma un rebrote luego de cada cosecha.  La Stevia es una especie vegetal de foto-período corto y su producción depende de la cantidad de luz día que reciba.  *Reproducción.* La reproducción por semilla no es recomendada por la gran variabilidad fenotípica, lo cual se traduce en una menor calidad de hoja. 
La reproducción se hace vegetativamente con el fin de conservar las características genéticas por medio de esquejes obtenidos de plantas adultas seleccionadas y fito-sanitariamente sanas.  *Preparación del Suelo.*  La Stevia exige una buena preparación del suelo. Se recomienda una arada preferiblemente con arado de cincel, y dos rastrilladas no profundizando más de 25 cm.  *Preparación de Eras.*  Esta labor puede hacerse de forma manual o mecánica; las eras deben ser de 100 centímetros de ancho y con una altura de 30 a 40 centímetros (dependiendo de la inclinación del terreno).  Las plantas no toleran encharcamiento, por ello es necesario construir un buen sistema de drenaje; más aun teniendo en cuenta que la vida útil del cultivo es de 5 a 6 años.  En la construcción de las eras se debe incorporar el abono orgánico y cal cuando las condiciones químicas y de fertilidad del suelo lo exijan. Recomendamos aplicar a cada era de 100 centímetros de ancho por 100 metros de largo, 10 bultos de materia orgánica.  *Control de Malezas.*  La Stevia es una especie de raíz perenne y como tal es afectada por la presencia de malezas. Se debe hacer el control de malezas en forma manual para tener un cultivo limpio libre de agro-tóxicos, lo más recomendable es la utilización de cobertura con plástico agrícola (mulch). *Densidad de Siembra.*  Se recomienda una población de 100.000  120.000 plantas por hectárea dependiendo de la calidad del suelo y de las condiciones climatológicas de la región en donde se va a cultivar.  *Distancia de Siembra.*  Para garantizar la densidad de siembra propuesta, la distancia recomendada es de 20 cm x 25 cm entre hileras y plantas para una densidad de 120.000 plantas por hectárea, para que cuando las plantas sean adultas no compitan por la luz solar.  *Hoyada.*  Esta labor se hace con un ahoyador artesanal que se construye de acuerdo a la distancia de siembra que se vaya a utilizar.  *Poda de Formación.*  Esta es una de las labores más importantes para el futuro desarrollo de la plantación, por lo cual se debe tener especial cuidado con ella.  Se debe iniciar desde las camas enraizadoras eliminando brotes florecidos o por florecer; para ello se podan el ápice (yema terminal) de la plántula dejando como mínimo dos pares de hojas. Se debe procurar hacer el corte lo más abajo posible del cogollo.  *Fertilización.*  En suelos pobres de materia orgánica se recomienda aplicar un mínimo de 20 toneladas de materia orgánica por hectárea dependiendo del contenido nutricional del suelo en el momento de la preparación de las eras. Aplicación de dos toneladas de cal por hectárea cuando las condiciones de acidez (pH) del suelo lo requieran, en lo posible utilizar un producto que contenga fósforo.  *Plagas.*  Se han presentado con muy poca severidad e incidencia. - Plagas de Suelo: cucarrón y berraquito de tierra, trozan la planta en su estado juvenil (No se ha observado daño alguno) - Acaros y Afidos: Atacan chupando los jugos de la planta (No se ha observado daño alguno) - Lepidopteros: Atacan las hojas empupando en ellas (No se ha observado daño alguno) todos estos se han controlado realizando aplicaciones continuas de repelentes biológicos. Para evitar la maleza estamos utilizando plástico agrícola, esto evita el alojamiento de insectos y tambien evita el utilizar productos químicos para eliminarlos. *Enfermedades.*  Debido a las condiciones climatológicas de las zonas subtropicales de Perú, se deben hacer controles preventivos de ataque de hongos tanto a la raíz como a las hojas. Los principales hongos detectados en nuestros ensayos son: marchitamiento de la planta, causada por el ataque al cuello de la raíz de la planta de los hongos de sp (sclerotiun sp, sclerotinia sp, y fusarium sp). mas aún zonas que han sido fumigadas con fusarium sp para eliminar los cultivos de coca. El control preventivo se hace con fungicidas orgánicos. Los hongos que atacan las hojas son: Alternaria sp y septoria sp, Rhizocthonia entre otros los cuales se controlan también con fungicidas orgánicos.  *Irrigación.*  El riego es fundamental en la Stevia pues esta no soporta períodos largos de sequía. Se recomienda utilizar un sistema de riego por goteo, el cual puede aprovecharse para la aplicación de algunos fertilizantes.  *
Cosecha*  El rendimiento en steviósido de la materia seca obtenida es variable, dependiendo tanto de factores genéticos como ambientales, incluyendo en esto último tanto las condiciones de clima y suelo, las circunstancias meteorológicas durante la estación de crecimiento y el manejo del cultivo. El rendimiento por Ha es de 8 a 12 toneladas Temas similares: CULTIVOS DE STEVIA EN HUACHO PERÚ Stevia en el Perú Stevia Stevia y Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, cesy, golcito18, luispenha

----------


## juancali

desearia saber sobre que tipo de stevia esta usted hablando,la criolla paraguaya o la moritaIII? ya que segun ello debemos establecer los costos para el proyecto por hectarea y para el invernadero para la producccion de plantines tengo algo avanzado pero me gusaria intercambiar opiniones y establecer alianzas en funcion de una mejora del trabajador del campo

----------


## Mario Vaca ortiz

La variedad que estoy utilizando es Morita II Para grupos interesados en desarrollar este cultivo en Perú favor contactar a los teléfonos  989666342 ---  0059388177074 Email: semsteviacorp@gmail.com

----------


## STEVEN8586

Hola: 
Me llamo esteban. Soy estudiante del ultimo ciclo de ing. Agrónoma, y estoy interesado den hacer mi tesis en el cultivo de stevia, solo quisiera que alguien me oriente respecto a una realidad problemática en ese cultivo. Estoy por propagar in vitro plantas de stevia para luego aclimatar en un vivero.
Por favor desearía que alguien conocedor de ese cultivo me oriente. 
Gracias. 
Acepto sugerencias sobre otro cultivo.

----------


## gjaram

Esteban; el cultivo in vitro de Stevia es sumamente fácil!..como la mayoría de las plantas herbáceas. Lo que debes hacer es lo siguiente:
1) Obtener material vegetal de buena calidad (brotes saludable, sin manchas, vigorosos). Preferentemente cosechas de cultivos que estén bajo invernadero o sombreadero (porque se encuentran mas limpios). Este material se corta con tijera desinfectada en alcohol y a medida que vas sacando los brotes los vas colocando en bandejas plasticas hidratadas con agua para que no se deshidraten. De preferencia haces esta operación en la mañana, con temperaturas "frescas". 
2) Ya en laboratorio deberías haber tenido preparado tus frascos con el medio de cultivo. Como es un trabajo de tesis el diseño experimental lo puedes hacer de varias formas. Esto va a depender de lo que quieras experimentar. En general los alumnos ven el efecto de diferentes tipos de citoquininas (BAP, 2ip, MTP, testigo) y diferentes concentraciones (0, 0,1, 0,5 y 1,0). Lo otro un poco mas interesante, es que evalues diferentes condicones del medio de cultivo...ya sea medio líquido y sólido. Lo otro es diferentes tipos de medios (MS compelto, MS reducido...no te recomiendo el WPM ni el Gamborg porque son mas para plantas leñososas y la Stevia crece perfectamente bien en MS). Las condiciones ambientales son un fotoperiodo de 16:8, temperatura de 23-25°C. Pienso que además podrías hacer una tesis mas "entretenida" si evaluas además el sistema de cultivo con sustratos desinfectados (turba, perlita, vermiculita etc).
3) Una vez que llevas tus brotes al laboratorio, deberás eliminar las hojas, lavar bien los brotes con agua corriente y detergente y luego en la cámara de flujo laminar desinfectarlos por los procedimientos habituales (alcohol y cloro).
4) Despues bajo condiciones asépticas cortas explantes nodales y los colocas en el medio de cultivo solidificado con 6 gr de agar o 2,5 gr de gelrite, pH 5,7.
5) Luego los colocas en la cámara de incubación 
Esa es la receta!, Buena suerte con tu tesis!!!!!!...es super facil, bonito y tendras una tremenda cantidad de plantas!! 
Las evaluaciones: Tasa de multiplicación, N° de brotes y longitud de brotes y raices....Lo ideal es que hagas la etapa 2 de aclimatación. Es rápido tambien! 
Son las recomendaciones de una biologa que ha propagado mas de 100 tipos de plantas diferentes y lo mas dificil han sido arboles nativos del Bosque Valdiviano en Chile
Cualquier pregunta te la puedo responder. Hasta pronto, Gloria

----------

